# 2008 1.4L TSI mis-firing under load



## Mctrixy (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi there,

I have a 2008 Golf with a 1.4L TSI. 

When I accelerate at full speed, I notice the car surges quite a bit, as if it is mis-firing. Today I tested this again as I accelerated onto the motorway, and the engine mis-fired a bit and then the engine light flicked on and off for a few seconds.

Any advice how to sort this?

Thanks.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Have you scanned it for codes?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mctrixy (Feb 17, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Have you scanned it for codes?


No, it's pretty expensive in my town. I suppose I'll have to start there though?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Mctrixy said:


> No, it's pretty expensive in my town. I suppose I'll have to start there though?


Yeah and you can buy a cheap OBD2 scanner from Amazon or ebay.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------

